# Blätter / Wasserverlust



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2006)

Grüezi

Wir haben seit letztem Jahr einen bis zu 2.4m tiefen Schwimmteich, Marke Eigenbau ( mit Wall zur Flachwasserzone, kleinerem Nebenteich und 20 m Bachlauf zurück zum grossen Teich). Aufgrund der Grösse (ca.400m3) vertrauen wir auf die Selbstreinigungskraft und arbeiten ohne Filter, nur mit Umwälzung. 
Das hat letztes Jahr gut funktioniert und ich gehe davon aus, dass unser im Moment noch etwas trüber Teich, auch dieses Jahr wieder klar wird. 
Nun zu den Fragen:

Bei uns weht eigentlich immer ein Wind dadurch haben wir immer etwas Eintrag an Blättern, Blütenstaub und Blütenständen, auch von weiter entfernteren Bäumen (im Moment die abgeblühten Kätzchen unserer Weiden und die Blüten des Ahorns). Ich kann das nicht alles abfischen und der Skimmer schafft das auch nicht. Dem Absaugen mit dem Schlammsauger sind aus Gründen der Grösse sowie der reichlich vorhandenen Fauna und der im Wachstum befindlichen Flora enge Grenzen gesetzt.

·	Wieviel an solchem Eintrag darf im Teich verbleiben?
·	Helfen die (sehr zahlreichen) Kaulquappen bei der Beseitigung solchen Eintrags?
·	Was passiert mit den Ausscheidungen der Kaulquappen?  

Wir verlieren um 1 Zentimeter Wasser per Tag. Im Winter, unter dem Eis war kein Wasserverlust feststellbar. 
·	Ist ein Verdunsten von gegen 1 Zentimeter/Tag normal? (Temperaturen um 20-24 Grad) 

Herzlichen Dank für Euren Feedback
Doro


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Doro, 

zum Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung kann ich Dir sagen, dass eine Absenkung bis zu maximal 3 cm pro Tag je nach Temperatur möglich ist und durch entsprechende Wasserzuführung reguliert werden sollte. Wasserverlust kann aber auch durch Pflanzen entstehen, wenn diese vom Teich ans Ufer oder umgekehrt wachsen (Kapilarwirkung). Hierzu gibt es im Forum mit Sicherheit auch den einen oder anderen Beitrag. 

Es wäre schön, wenn Du mal einige Bilder oder eine Skizze von Deinem Teich einstellen würdest, damit Dein Problem hier genauer beurteilt werden kann. Zu Deinen anderen Fragen wird sich dann bestimmt auch noch der eine oder andere melden.

Zur Umwälzung habe ich direkt noch eine Frage an Dich: "erfolgt diese vom Teich über einen Pflanzenbereich (sogen. Klärbereich) oder nur über den Bachlauf?"

LG
Erwin


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Doro,
bei 20m Bachlauf (Respekt!) kannste ganz schön Wasserverlust haben. Der Zentimeter ist also gar nicht so viel.
Zu deinen anderen Fragen: reichlich Fauna ? Was denn alles ??
Die Kaulquappen dezimieren bestimmt auch etwas den Blütenstaubeintrag, und ihre Ausscheidungen werden sich nicht groß bemerkbar machen. Das allermeiste "behalten" sie zum Großwerden  
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Erwin

besten Dank für Deine Antwort

Kapillarwirkung sollte ausgeschlossen sein - so dicht ist mein Teich noch nicht bewachsen; ausserdem überprüfe ich die allfällig kritischen Stellen laufend.

Fotos (hab nicht so viele) und Plan werde ich gelegentlich einstellen - bin im Moment vollauf mit meinem Garten beschäftigt - sorry

Have a nice weekend
Doro


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Eugen

hab den Bach nachgemessen - sind wohl doch nur 19 m ). Frage: was hat die Länge des Bachlaufs mit der Verdunstung zu tun? 
Zur Fauna: der Teich befindet sich inmitten von Natur pur. Dementsprechend haben wir Teich-, Kamm-, und __ Bergmolch, diverse __ Kröten- und Froscharten (kenn mich da nicht so aus) und vor allem deren Nachwuchs (hab heute ein Foto davon gemacht - werds demnächst reinstellen). Zudem besuchen uns und den Teich: Eichelhäher und Singdrosseln (zum Baden), Rehe, Fuchs, Dachs und Mäusebussard zum Trinken, Kauz, Eichhörnchen und Siebenschläfer einfach so. Im Teich finden sich zudem Libellenlarven, __ Schnecken, __ Wanzen und einiges was ich (noch) nicht kenne. 
Im Bach habe ich schon schwimmende Blindschleichen erwischt. Am Teich finden sich __ Salamander und __ Eidechsen. Zudem hab ich auch schon eine Schlange gesichtet - welche? 
Wie ist das nun - wieviel Laub darf / soll im Teich beiben?

Schönen Abend und besten Dank
Doro


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2006)

Nochmals hallo Erwin

Deine Frage nach der Umwälzung blieb unbeantwortet: Das Wasser wird vom Schwimmteich nach oben zu einem kleinen (im Moment noch Kunststoff-) Becken, mit einem eingelassenen Gitter (grobe Verschmutzung) und grosssen Kieseln  gepumpt. Von da über einen kurzen Bach (1.5 m) in den kleinen, max. 60 cm tiefen Teich mit Pflanzen, dann über den langen Bach (Sauerstoffeintrag) zurück in den grossen Teich. Der grosse Teich ist ca. 2/5 Flachwasser/Pflanzzone und 3/5 Schwimmzone.

Schönen Abend
Doro


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo Doro,
ein cm Waserverlust ist ok. Bei den Temparaturen ist das normal, den Wind darf man auch nicht vergessen. Im Hochsommer mit Wind und Sonne kann das wie Erwin schon sagt 3 cm werden. Wenn der Bachlauf gut bepflanzt ist, ist der Wasserverlust durch den Bach gering da die BachlaufPflanzen das Wasser beschatten. Zu dem Laubeintrag: je weniger im Teich desto besser da beim zersetzen Nährstoffe für die geliebten Algen entstehen. Es gibt sehr gute Saugglocken die zwischen den Pflanzen  eingesetzt werden können ohne diese rauszureisen oder anzusaugen es werden nur lose Blätter oder Mulm angesaug also kein Kies. Der Boden sollte mindestens einmal im Jahr (Frühjahr) abgesaugt werden damit der Bodenschlammschicht nicht zu dick wird und bei warmem Wasser im Sommer teilweise aufschwimmt. Je besser die Pflege und entfernen der abgestobenen Pflanzen um so besser für den Teich das er klar bleibt. Da du mit einem Einkammersystem arbeitest und die Schwimm- zur Regenerationsfläche 3 zu 2/5 ist hat die Pflege einen besonderen Stellenwert.
Gruß Günter


----------

